

GameAnalytics for Developers goes free - merusame
http://www.gameanalytics.com/

======
atrilumen
This is a pretty big deal for small developers.

I decided not to use analytics in my current game (ask me why not, if you're
curious), but certainly will in the next. So when it comes time to decide
which service to use, GA will be really tough to beat.

